# Vivexotic viv 'legs'



## Jomel (Nov 22, 2007)

Hello

Anyone know where I can get the 100mm legs for vivexotic vivs from?

Cheers


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

VE Vivarium Stacking Feet. 3-pack, CX006

VE Vivarium Stacking Feet. 2-pack, CX004


----------

